# Cinesamples - Continuum Guitars!



## ChrisSiuMusic

As a non-guitarist, this is definitely intriguing to me.


----------



## filipjonathan

meh


----------



## FireGS

meh


----------



## Evans

I hope this does well for them, but it seems like it covers fairly similar ground as Dystopian Guitars, which I'm really happy with.


----------



## muziksculp

meh


----------



## chrisav

hem


----------



## AMBi

mhe


----------



## sostenuto

Already wrestling with massive SL _ Cinematic Guitars Infinity @ $99. !
Risking brain damage ( _further_ ) trying to sort key differences with new Continuum Guitars.


----------



## muziksculp

ehm


----------



## SupremeFist

Seems... expensive?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Whoever is doing CineSamples market research is off the mark big time IMO. Last two new releases have been very lackluster - met with tepid responses here. Maybe CS has a huge user base that isn’t represented by Vi-C but I think they should be leaning more into refreshing their tentpole libraries and bringing more things out that are recorded at SONY, which is one of their unique value propositions.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Whoever is doing CineSamples market research is off the mark big time IMO. Last two new releases have been very lackluster - met with tepid responses here. Maybe CS has a huge user base that isn’t represented by Vi-C but I think they should be leaning more into refreshing their tentpole libraries and bringing more things out that are recorded at SONY, which is one of their unique value propositions.


I think it's because they feel they've already covered their orchestral bases, and are moving onto some more niche products before they revisit any updates.


----------



## chrisav

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I think it's because they feel they've already covered their orchestral bases, and are moving onto some more niche products before they revisit any updates.


I get the line of thinking, but I fear they may not be going niche _enough. _Ambient cinematic pads and guitar patterns for film and trailer scoring feel pretty safe when there's a wealth of different rare "ethnic" instruments out there, or even rarely sampled articulations of common orchestral instruments. It feels to me like they're kind of missing the mark here, but that's just my personal opinion of course, I have no idea what the sales numbers on Soundscapes were, or how this new library will land.


----------



## pcohen12

Certainly sounds fantastic, and I see value in the presets and sound design capabilities compared to other similar tools...but yeah, I was honestly expecting it to be half that price. Oof.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I think it's because they feel they've already covered their orchestral bases, and are moving onto some more niche products before they revisit any updates.


And yet their orchestral libraries are trailing the big boys in terms of articulations, scripting, and instruments now.


----------



## dedene

SupremeFist said:


> Seems... expensive?


Indeed!


----------



## Gingerbread

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I think it's because they feel they've already covered their orchestral bases, and are moving onto some more niche products before they revisit any updates.


Spitfire and OT have had a lot of success by offering many different "flavors" of orchestral sections and concepts. How many string libraries has Spitfire released alone?? About 180?

CineSamples seems to feel that one library per section is sufficient. I don't know who's "right"; perhaps the orchestral market is oversaturated as it is. But just as an observation, it seems like CineSamples could dig much deeper into the orchestral vein than they have, especially since some of their orchestral libraries could stand a good freshening.


----------



## AMBi

I actually really like that they’re going in different directions with their newer releases it keeps things feeling fresh. Especially love the way Continuum Guitars sounds and think it would compliment QGR and Guitar Swell perfectly.
The price is the only offset for me 😓


----------



## FireGS

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Whoever is doing CineSamples market research is off the mark big time IMO. Last two new releases have been very lackluster - met with tepid responses here. Maybe CS has a huge user base that isn’t represented by Vi-C but I think they should be leaning more into refreshing their tentpole libraries and bringing more things out that are recorded at SONY, which is one of their unique value propositions.


Nailed it.



Gingerbread said:


> perhaps the orchestral market is oversaturated as it is.


That's the thing, I don't think I'll ever buy another guitar library again. None of them truly get it right, and if I need a real player, there's millions of them, all with direct line inputs into their USB interfaces willing to record. I can't think of a more oversaturated market - samples aside.

Orchestral instruments and sections aren't nearly as accessible to people to record - less so being recorded in great rooms, with top notch players, with top notch mics, signal chains, processing, etc. That's why I don't think the orchestral sample market will ever fully saturate - there's too many variables that discerning music producers will want, and crave that are out of their reach in terms of money or logistics.


----------



## muziksculp

Surely a PASS on this release.

But I'm excited about their announcement of CineStrings Pro. and hope that it will cover everything the Core version offered. So, I would only have to purchase CineStrings Pro (Upgrade version), which will also update the Core version's content. I can then delete the original CineStrings Core.


----------



## Instrugramm

Too expensive...


----------



## Virtuoso

Another meh from me.

Other developers (Heavyocity, Sample Logic, Ujam) already have this well covered. I actually deleted the email without reading it properly because I thought it was another library from Sample Logic!

I agree with those saying 'stick to improving the core Sony Studio products.'


----------



## ansthenia

Sounds and looks very nice! But I have a ton of extremely similar stuff and it seems kinda overpriced imo.


----------



## dunamisstudio

I already have Heavyocity and Spitfire libraries that cover guitar. I play guitar as well. So probably no go for me.


----------



## Michel Simons

mooh...


----------



## Laptoprabbit

add my meh to the mix


----------



## JohannesR

They’re pricing it like they recorded every single note at Sony/MGM 

I watched the walkthrough and thought this was a $129 library, maybe with a $99 introductory offer. $299/$249 doesn’t make sense for a guitar library like this.

I’m sure it’s great though.


----------



## peladio

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Whoever is doing CineSamples market research is off the mark big time IMO. Last two new releases have been very lackluster - met with tepid responses here. Maybe CS has a huge user base that isn’t represented by Vi-C but I think they should be leaning more into refreshing their tentpole libraries and bringing more things out that are recorded at SONY, which is one of their unique value propositions.


They probably know what they're doing as there are thousands of working professionals outside the VI-Control string library hoarder/tinkerer bubble..


----------



## Denkii

#MehGang


----------



## william81723

JohannesR said:


> They’re pricing it like they recorded every single note at Sony/MGM
> 
> I watched the walkthrough and thought this was a $129 library, maybe with a $99 introductory offer. $299/$249 doesn’t make sense for a guitar library like this.
> 
> I’m sure it’s great though.


Agree.So I pass it.


----------



## MA-Simon

I just feel like they shot themselves in their own foot by making those huge website and team announcements. I think it is fair to say with all that marketing that everybody expected a new major orchestral library release.
So this library might be really good, but is now getting unfairly judged for it's release timing.

But, for my needs, I think I have most of these sounds covered with Orange Tree + Omnisphere.

+1 for more deeply sampled solo ethnic stuff. Imho both Jade and Phoenix Orchestra were a bit underwhelming. Tried to cover to much at the same time to lightly sampled.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> As a non-guitarist, this is definitely intriguing to me.



As a guitarist... it looks pretty cool. Will at least watch the vwalkthroughs for ideas on what IU can do with my guitar 

I think I will just go the route many have (including C. Henson) and get pedals, lots of them eventually!


----------



## SupremeFist

I watched the first video and it has the same problem all libraries of this type have to my guitarist ears, which is that without like a billion round robins all these repeating patches very quickly sound like a synth and not a guitar at all. (Of course this is fine if that's the sound you're after!)


----------



## LynxUK

The price kinda puts it behind the competition, unless it does somthing amazing that none of the other similiar libraries do.


----------



## Evans

LynxUK said:


> The price kinda puts it behind the competition, unless it does somthing amazing that none of the other similiar libraries do.


I haven't dug in super deep on the videos, so perhaps I'm out of line. But this seems like it might do less than Dystopian Guitars for a higher price (even at the Cinesamples intro price).


----------



## Cinesamples

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Whoever is doing CineSamples market research is off the mark big time IMO. Last two new releases have been very lackluster - met with tepid responses here. Maybe CS has a huge user base that isn’t represented by Vi-C but I think they should be leaning more into refreshing their tentpole libraries and bringing more things out that are recorded at SONY, which is one of their unique value propositions.


It's all coming! Sampling/recording and launch-ready-products take time! Remember that CS has been in a production hiatus for a while. That all has changed. Head over to our new website (a big step up from where it was and just launched) and check out our About Us section. You'll see a much bigger team with many new faces. 

Production and updating is now a heavy focus! Regardless of Covid, we've moved forward in our product-lineup to secure new orchestral products, updates to our current orchestral product offerings, and providing instruments like this, to our bigger music-making-market. In short - we are back! 

Join our newsletter or Facebook Community Group where we announce all sorts of good stuff and run many upcoming product-surveys.

Our market-research takes into account the larger music-making audience. Not just cinematic, classical orchestral users/composers as we did before. 

And you are right, VI Control is not our pulse on what to produce, and how successful a launch is. 

2021 is going to be great! Stay tuned.


----------



## Cinesamples

chrisav said:


> I get the line of thinking, but I fear they may not be going niche _enough. _Ambient cinematic pads and guitar patterns for film and trailer scoring feel pretty safe when there's a wealth of different rare "ethnic" instruments out there, or even rarely sampled articulations of common orchestral instruments. It feels to me like they're kind of missing the mark here, but that's just my personal opinion of course, I have no idea what the sales numbers on Soundscapes were, or how this new library wi





Gingerbread said:


> Spitfire and OT have had a lot of success by offering many different "flavors" of orchestral sections and concepts. How many string libraries has Spitfire released alone?? About 180?
> 
> CineSamples seems to feel that one library per section is sufficient. I don't know who's "right"; perhaps the orchestral market is oversaturated as it is. But just as an observation, it seems like CineSamples could dig much deeper into the orchestral vein than they have, especially since some of their orchestral libraries could stand a good freshening.


New orchestral libraries coming. Updates to CineSymphony line too! Stay tuned.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

CineSamples said:


> It's all coming! Sampling/recording and launch-ready-products take time! Remember that CS has been in a production hiatus for a while. That all has changed. Head over to our new website (a big step up from where it was and just launched) and check out our About Us section. You'll see a much bigger team with many new faces.
> 
> Production and updating is now a heavy focus! Regardless of Covid, we've moved forward in our product-lineup to secure new orchestral products, updates to our current orchestral product offerings, and providing instruments like this, to our bigger music-making-market. In short - we are back!
> 
> Join our newsletter or Facebook Community Group where we announce all sorts of good stuff and run many upcoming product-surveys.
> 
> Our market-research takes into account the larger music-making audience. Not just cinematic, classical orchestral users/composers as we did before.
> 
> And you are right, VI Control is not our pulse on what to produce, and how successful a launch is.
> 
> 2021 is going to be great! Stay tuned.


That's great to hear - speaking as somebody who owns the majority of your orchestral line up


----------



## Cinesamples

chrisav said:


> I get the line of thinking, but I fear they may not be going niche _enough. _Ambient cinematic pads and guitar patterns for film and trailer scoring feel pretty safe when there's a wealth of different rare "ethnic" instruments out there, or even rarely sampled articulations of common orchestral instruments. It feels to me like they're kind of missing the mark here, but that's just my personal opinion of course, I have no idea what the sales numbers on Soundscapes were, or how this new library will land.


Join our FB Community Group, or hop on our newsletter. You'll be pleasantly surprised at what is to come. 2021 is going to be a good year. We are beyond excited with product updates, new products, and some other big plans! We just don't talk about it all the time, especially here on VI Control.


----------



## David Kudell

Congrats on the release @CineSamples! I heard some great stuff in Mike's patch playthrough that would be very useful in a lot of scores. Not everyone here wants solely Orchestral sounds, count me in on these other very useful libraries as well!


----------



## Nimrod7




----------



## Bman70

Have to say if I was going to buy this kind of thing I'd grab the Sample Logic Infinity sale. Not thrilled with the sound of either. But I'm increasingly tempted by the new UVI guitar thingy.


----------



## Nimrod7

Bman70 said:


> I'm increasingly tempted by the new UVI guitar thingy.


Same same. Sounds amazing...


----------



## Cinesamples

Virtuoso said:


> Another meh from me.
> 
> Other developers (Heavyocity, Sample Logic, Ujam) already have this well covered. I actually deleted the email without reading it properly because I thought it was another library from Sample Logic!





Virtuoso said:


> Another meh from me.
> 
> Other developers (Heavyocity, Sample Logic, Ujam) already have this well covered. I actually deleted the email without reading it properly because I thought it was another library from Sample Logic!
> 
> I agree with those saying 'stick to improving the core Sony Studio products.'





SupremeFist said:


> I watched the first video and it has the same problem all libraries of this type have to my guitarist ears, which is that without like a billion round robins all these repeating patches very quickly sound like a synth and not a guitar at all. (Of course this is fine if that's the sound you're after!)


Folks! Ask us questions! Join our FB Community group where you get to join into the conversation. 

We are just so excited to be back in the game and dropping new products almost every month for the next year! And yes, we are going to take care of our babies (CineSymphony Line) and take care of our users. We have it all planned out. The ball is now rolling.

Appreciate all of you! 💚


----------



## Nimrod7

CineSamples said:


> If you are able to tell from watching the first video, not owning the product and never using it, what it's market-adoption or value is, then please come work for us! Your prophetic skills would be a game-changer.


@CineSamples with all due respect.
Sarcasm is not resonating well, especially coming from a developer.

There are products that are much loved, and there are products that might the world is already oversaturated.
I listened to your demos, and I didn't get excited. If your demos gave that feeling, or the videos released gave that feeling, it might be something to think about for next time.


----------



## FireGS

CineSamples said:


> Comments like this, avails nothing. If you are able to tell from watching the first video, not owning the product and never using it, what it's market-adoption or value is, then please come work for us! Your prophetic skills would be a game-changer.


Oh hi, Nick.



CineSamples said:


> Instead of doing over-the-top marketing campaigns, and endlessly talking about how many years it took to create, and how many award-winning engineers were involved, we simply let the product speak for itself.


Wait, I'm confused....


----------



## Stringtree

As a guitarist, I'm glad I don't need a guitar library. Maybe others are thinking they want to sound like (#insertguitaristName) and the offering doesn't do that? I don't know what does.

An uncomfortable thread. The guitar is like the violin or saxophone. A note iteration is never really repeated because of all the character possibilities. The fingers dance, and sound comes out.


----------



## Bman70

Stringtree said:


> As a guitarist, I'm glad I don't need a guitar library. Maybe others are thinking they want to sound like (#insertguitaristName) and the offering doesn't do that? I don't know what does.
> 
> An uncomfortable thread. The guitar is like the violin or saxophone. A note iteration is never really repeated because of all the character possibilities. The fingers dance, and sound comes out.


I can handle most of my guitar needs myself as well, especially acoustic. But I think guitars in some ways are harder to make into a good VI than orchestral instruments. You'd think that wouldn't be the case, because violins seem much more finicky. But having played both for years, I think a violin translates better. First off a lot of it is sustain, where guitar has SO many nuances of short, mute, semi-choked, mashed, minced, and twanged articulations.


----------



## Stringtree

Two hands working together, and the resulting sounds are so varied. It's not like a simple nomenclature could cover the variety of articulations like they could with a tuba library. For instance. The ways a guitar has been matured through interpretation of great players.

Pick or finger on the picking hand. Bend or slide or barely-fretted on the note-making fingers. A gradation of this. Bends or pressure turn this into microtonality, and that becomes something not so great for a sample library to approximate. Glides, muted percussive sounds, the use of compression and distortion, ringing, tapping. 

People who haven't wasted half their lives on guitar want to play guitar in a VI. 

Now, it's 70F degrees, and my door is open, and I'm playing electric guitar through a big Fender amp at the "1" volume setting, and it's got all these crappy microphonics. But neighbors I've never even met are making excuses to hang out on the sidewalk. 

Unless the library is within an "ethnic" or "classical" idiom, guitar in the conventional pop or rock sense, like the saxophone, has not been done. VSL did an Yngwie sort of metal guitar back in the 90s in a Horizon release, but I knew I could just do it myself and not go there. 

However, Andes charango stuff, historical lutes, ouds, guitarrons, all of those are totally welcomed because I couldn't begin to approximate them without the authenticity of sampling. Bwowwwwww.


----------



## Virtuoso

CineSamples said:


> If you are able to tell from watching the first video, not owning the product and never using it...


Does that mean there is a trial version available? Or a return policy?


----------



## Evans

Virtuoso said:


> Does that mean there is a trial version available? Or a return policy?


Go back to the VSL threads, you troublemaker.


----------



## sostenuto

Pianist/ Keyboardist with all OTS Libs. No clue which recent offerings could maximize OTS content
( import /drag & drop ) with tools like Infinity, just announced UVI _ Quadra, et al .


----------



## Trash Panda

CineSamples said:


> Join our FB Community Group, or hop on our newsletter. You'll be pleasantly surprised at what is to come. 2021 is going to be a good year. We are beyond excited with product updates, new products, and some other big plans! We just don't talk about it all the time, especially here on VI Control.


Man, few things in the world excite me into joining another community than diminishing the current community I enjoy. Great PR strategy.


----------



## FireGS

Trash Panda said:


> Man, few things in the world excite me into joining another community than diminishing the current community I enjoy. Great PR strategy.


I could be wrong, but this totally doesn't sound like Mike from Cinesamples talking. It sounds like a hired PR person.


----------



## kgdrum

FireGS said:


> I could be wrong, but this totally doesn't sound like Mike from Cinesamples talking. It sounds like a hired PR person.


Totally


----------



## Alchemedia

FireGS said:


> That's the thing, I don't think I'll ever buy another guitar library again. None of them truly get it right, and if I need a real player, there's millions of them, all with direct line inputs into their USB interfaces willing to record. I can't think of a more oversaturated market - samples aside.


As a guitarist myself I couldn't agree more.


----------



## CT

Trash Panda said:


> Man, few things in the world excite me into joining another community than diminishing the current community I enjoy. Great PR strategy.


The sniping in some (now deleted?) posts against other developers is also quite a turn-off, I have to say.

However frustrating this community can be (!), I think it's entirely possible to engage with it (and with competitors) in good humor and good will. What an odd and unfortunate thread.


----------



## FireGS

Mike T said:


> The sniping in some (now deleted?) posts against other developers is also quite a turn-off, I have to say.
> 
> However frustrating this community can be (!), I think it's entirely possible to engage with it (and with competitors) in good humor and good will. What an odd and unfortunate thread.


Huh... Not sure how I feel about the deletion. Either someone (  ) realized this was a poor choice of words, in which case it was wrong then, or is just doing a CYA now.


----------



## Mike.

Bman70 said:


> Have to say if I was going to buy this kind of thing I'd grab the Sample Logic Infinity sale. Not thrilled with the sound of either. But I'm increasingly tempted by the new UVI guitar thingy.


Bman, I like what I can find about Continuum and will probably purchase but BTW, what is the “thingy”?


----------



## Alchemedia

Mike. said:


> Bman, I like what I can find about Continuum and will probably purchase but BTW, what is the “thingy”?


I believe he's referring to UVI Quadra which isn't exactly a "guitar thingy", but rather a muted plucked instrument multi-sequencer.


----------



## Flyo

Man I just felt almost jealous with the message from CS in here and how can say they would take care the costumers and amazing library’s. After so much frustrating times with EW and Opus disloyal costumer care. I just ended up with BBC and SF team is great and they are teaching to the community their knowledge. Good to know CS team it’s on board to make good things. I just decided to go for another orchestra in another tech room/space. @CineSamples it’s a good time to go for Voxos 2 besides the good sale offer today? This older product will be updated in a year time frame? Pliss let me know some of it. Thanks


----------



## moon

Just saw on FB that they've dropped the price from $299 to $179. It's been, what, 3 months? And they've already permanently cut the price by 40%. Not looking good...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

You can now get this for 50% off so from $299 to $90 in 5 months. Those poor early adopters…


----------



## Bman70

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You can now get this for 50% off so from $299 to $90 in 5 months. Those poor early adopters…


Lol I'm almost tempted for that price. I don't know why they need so much reverb in the demos though. It's like they're trying to hide the sound.


----------



## borisb2

sorry for the early adopters - I just bought it with that discount and think it sounds great! Complements Scoring Guitars really nice


----------



## Robin Thompson

Early adopter here, so call me a rube. 😬 At least I paid the intro price instead of full, and I'm fairly new at this so I don't have any other libraries like it yet.

Also, didn't they post here to expect new releases "almost every month" for the rest of the year? Five months later we have another pipe organ and barely a peep of anything else. I'm getting very worried about this company. I love their sound so much, I hope they're okay.


----------



## Laptoprabbit

Given the current price, this hasn't aged well.


----------



## borisb2

I don‘t get the bashing - I think Continuum Guitars sound great. Clean UI, great samples and FX, very playable and usable - complementing a more effect-heavy library like Heaviocities Scoring Guitars very well.


----------



## Bman70

Has anyone recorded something with it? Not like 2 seconds of noodling in a walkthrough, but something that sounds like real guitars for a whole song. I can't find anything on Soundcloud, and the Youtubers seem to want to show off their effects libraries instead of the guitars.


----------



## blackcapricorn

-Delete-


----------



## Akcel

Cinesamples mentions on its website that Continuum Guitars will soon be sold by another publisher. 
Do you have any information?


----------

